# Derealization without Depersonalization?



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey hey,

Just a quick question to anyone who fancies answering. The more and more i read the more i am sure that i only suffer from DR, which in turn im pretty sure is caused by anxiety. So this made me curious, is it possible to have DR without DP as from what i have read on the forum most either have both or just DP :?:

Thoughts? :wink:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

i'm pretty sure i only have dr as well. i've never had any problems with emotion or thinking i wasn't real. just that i get that wierd vision and the feeling that everything is foreign and scary. before i knew about dp/dr i always called it dissorientation.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

I have both


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

> is it possible to have DR without DP as from what i have read on the forum most either have both or just DP


Yes.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

yes, it's possible


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

yar!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

agentcooper said:


> just that i get that wierd vision and the feeling that everything is foreign and scary


Damn, thats pretty much in a nutshell what i have. I feel like me, but environment is not always as it should be. Like i know it should be familar but its askew somehow...which can get pretty scary. Also my vision constantly feels like my eyes are getting overwhelmed...lightheaded etc.

Well at least i know DR by itself is possible...erm...wooot!? :shock:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, me too, definately. During my 'crisis' my primary symptom was DR (caused by anxiety and panic), and one or two moments of DP - which was horrific.


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

The car (i just picked a random item) is there, but there is something wrong about it. Like it's not there. But I can see it. Something is wrong. I can tell. As I can also tell that it is not the car that has the problem. It is obvious that I have the problem.

And since I feel that something is wrong with the car, then it means that the way that I see the car is not what my mind was designed to work. Alternatively: my mind is built not to feel good with it's naturality.. which is rather unlike. So I know that there is something wrong.

But you know, it doesn't stop me. I can go on with "backup". I remember how I reacted beafore this (yes, this type of memory serves well) and I try to imitate myself.

Wich is, in a way, funy  ...trying to impersonate yourself. But I know that it is an illusion as well. I know this because I tried to impersonate other people and managed to have only a 70% success. So this damn thing doesn't make me lose reality, it only makes me feel like I have lost reality. And knowing it is certainly helpful.

But you know what is the most difficult thing? Keeping the "front". Trying not to show to others what is going on. For me, I just say "hmmm... didn't sleep well", or "I am just thinking of something", or "there is something I must take care of and I cannot afford distract".


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

[quote name="brainsilence02"]
But you know, it doesn't stop me. I can go on with "backup". I remember how I reacted beafore this (yes, this type of memory serves well) and I try to imitate myself.

PHIL SAYS: > I go on with "backup" too. I also remember how i was before. This type of memory does serve well.
Knowing that it's only a feeling helps me heaps.


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

[/quote]]="brainsilence02"]

But you know, it doesn't stop me. I can go on with "backup". I remember how I reacted beafore this (yes, this type of memory serves well) and I try to imitate myself.
[/quote]

Can't work this damn quote thing!!! How frustrating! Arrrgh!


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

Can somebody show me how to quote please?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Phill said:


> Can somebody show me how to quote please?


Hit the quote button on the top right of the previous persons post, or whichever post you want to quote, then just write your message


----------



## Phill (Sep 27, 2004)

vexdster said:


> Phill said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody show me how to quote please?
> ...


Like this. Thanks vex.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

brainsilence02 said:


> The car (i just picked a random item) is there, but there is something wrong about it. Like it's not there. But I can see it. Something is wrong. I can tell. As I can also tell that it is not the car that has the problem. It is obvious that I have the problem.
> 
> And since I feel that something is wrong with the car, then it means that the way that I see the car is not what my mind was designed to work. Alternatively: my mind is built not to feel good with it's naturality.. which is rather unlike. So I know that there is something wrong.
> 
> ...


sometimes it still amazes me that other people have the EXACT same thing as me. i suffered through it for so long, thinking i was the only person in the world who was going through it. that was such a perfect description, brainsilence. somehow it helps to comfort me when i'm having a really bad episode, to think "don't worry, there are plenty of us going through this...and none of us are on the brink of insanity."


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

I have anxiety and DR, but no DP - what does that mean?


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

agentcooper, i am glad i could help you feel better, in fact since i read that someone else (you) has this too, i am feeling better myself  (even though i still get this thing "no alek, your description didnt actually fit of what is happening to you").


----------



## jill10 (Apr 16, 2005)

it can happen....i only have dp in my arms, feet and face...i aint depressed though and i only get stressed out because of the dr which i get all the time (living in a film syndrom nothing seems real out there) i know im real but this place where i am does not..strange eh?

good luck jill


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

Phill said:


> vexdster said:
> 
> 
> > Phill said:
> ...


yeah.


----------



## Da'Burgh (Apr 25, 2005)

But anyways... I always get weirded out or know "I still have it" when i look down at my hands. Sometimes when i stare at something that isn't moving, i get into a trance and the feelings start to rush through me. When I'm watching t.v. I seem to glance over at something and it seems really odd looking. This always seems to make me feel like I'm losing control or that I'm going to go nuts and become unknown. I know i'm off topic but I just got going and I can't stop. I just had some overwhelming feelings a few minutes ago (when trying to enjoy the Pistons game) and i looked away from the tv and the table seemed at a weird angle or that it was distorted in a way. It seems to bother me when i look at the lake (I live on a lake) and especially when the wind is blowing hard causing lots of ripples.

I was also wondering if anyone else feels like this. One other thing is if I am standing on a second floor (balcony, stairs, etc.) It feels like the ground is closer/farther from me.. :?:


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Da'Burgh, i cant focus right now to describe, but your post made some bells ring. I will try to think of this and post again.


----------

